# Grill



## Cincinnati guy

What all grills do y'all use? I really like the Weber but now they are making them with plastic and I'm not ok with that! Any other brands you like or should stay away from?


----------



## pennstater2005

It seems like the lower end Weber's are getting more than typical poor reviews. However, the higher end stainless steel grills that are a $1k or more still seem to fair well. I'm waiting to get a Weber grill but I'm getting the Weber Performer Deluxe 22 Charcoal Grill. On board charcoal and two charcoal baskets that you light with propane so no more charcoal chimney.



My only other experience with Char-Broil, Char-Griller, and a couple other grills has been poor overall.


----------



## zinger565

We've got a 3-burner Kenmore that works great for propane grilling. Burgers and brats and such.

Just got a Green Mountain Daniel Boone and love it. The temp control is great. I do need to get some gaskets for the door, it leaks a bit.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

We have an old 3-burner Weber Genesis 1000 that Ken received as a birthday present in 1993. We love it. Yes, it is 25 years old, and we use it about once a week all year round - even in sub-freezing temperatures during the NH winters. It gets more use in the summer during a heat wave when it's too hot to cook in the house. (No AC in our house.)

We have just about the same model at our summer camp in Maine, but about 10 years newer.

About 5 years ago or so, I took the whole thing apart, cleaned everything and repainted the lower inside of the box as it was showing signs of its age. I also replaced the racks - it still cooks great and even looks good.

If something happened to it so we didn't have it any more, I'd be inclined to look for a used one from craigslist -- I like it that much.


----------



## LouisvilleGrubber

Folk, folks. If you're going to spend a grand on a grill get a ceramic cooker. Big Green Egg or Komodo Joe...I'm not sure it matters. I love my green one. I'm 10 years in and just got my second one. Pics of the outdoor kitchen coming later when the yard is up to speed. &#128527;.

Everything from low and slow world class BBQ at 225 degrees to wood fired pizzas and better than steakhouse steaks at 700. If you're the type of petson that putters about in the yard worried about humid acid levels a BGE will suit you just fine.


----------



## Rockinar

LouisvilleGrubber said:


> Folk, folks. If you're going to spend a grand on a grill get a ceramic cooker. Big Green Egg or Komodo Joe...I'm not sure it matters. I love my green one. I'm 10 years in and just got my second one. Pics of the outdoor kitchen coming later when the yard is up to speed. 😏.
> 
> Everything from low and slow world class BBQ at 225 degrees to wood fired pizzas and better than steakhouse steaks at 700. If you're the type of petson that putters about in the yard worried about humid acid levels a BGE will suit you just fine.


I had a Kamado Joe. I sold it after 4 months. My opinion...they are "Jack of all trades, master of none". Its sweet spot seemed to be cooking stuff in the 350-400 range. It was terrible at grilling because there no space (only 18") and you can't grill indirect. Terrible at BBQ. It you attempt BBQ @ 225 the charcoal is just smoldering at those temps and gives a nasty flavor. If you crank up the heat the difuser plate puts out a bunch of radiant heat and dries out food on the bottom. Theres no winning. 
On top of that they require lump charcoal. Most of the bags are small bits you cant use in a kamado because it will clog the airflow..

I just stick to my Kettle for grilling and offset for roast/BBQ.


----------



## Lawndude29

Traeger! I'll never go back to gas.


----------



## BmetFerg

I would keep an eye out for an older Weber Genesis E-330 on CL or other marketplaces. I absolutely love mine. I hate what Weber has done with this new line of grills released.


----------



## pennstater2005

BmetFerg said:


> I would keep an eye out for an older Weber Genesis E-330 on CL or other marketplaces. I absolutely love mine. I hate what Weber has done with this new line of grills released.


Can I ask what it is that you hate about them? Some of the reviewers mention more plastic now. Anything else?


----------



## BmetFerg

pennstater2005 said:


> BmetFerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would keep an eye out for an older Weber Genesis E-330 on CL or other marketplaces. I absolutely love mine. I hate what Weber has done with this new line of grills released.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what it is that you hate about them? Some of the reviewers mention more plastic now. Anything else?
Click to expand...

It's probably petty but it's more aesthetics. I hate that the lower portion is open and the tank hangs from the side. I love the clean look of my E-330 with the lower doors that helps hide everything.

I'm not sure how much it matters but the lid on a new model comparable to mine is noticeably lighter.


----------



## Ware

I'm on the other side - I prefer the new open cart design of the Weber Genesis II. I had an older Genesis and the cabinet didn't do anything for me except collect dust, mud daubers, spiders, etc. I think the center drip tray system is a nice improvement too.


----------



## ForsheeMS

Rockinar said:


> LouisvilleGrubber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folk, folks. If you're going to spend a grand on a grill get a ceramic cooker. Big Green Egg or Komodo Joe...I'm not sure it matters. I love my green one. I'm 10 years in and just got my second one. Pics of the outdoor kitchen coming later when the yard is up to speed. 😏.
> 
> Everything from low and slow world class BBQ at 225 degrees to wood fired pizzas and better than steakhouse steaks at 700. If you're the type of petson that putters about in the yard worried about humid acid levels a BGE will suit you just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Kamado Joe. I sold it after 4 months. My opinion...they are "Jack of all trades, master of none". Its sweet spot seemed to be cooking stuff in the 350-400 range. It was terrible at grilling because there no space (only 18") and you can't grill indirect. Terrible at BBQ. It you attempt BBQ @ 225 the charcoal is just smoldering at those temps and gives a nasty flavor. If you crank up the heat the difuser plate puts out a bunch of radiant heat and dries out food on the bottom. Theres no winning.
> On top of that they require lump charcoal. Most of the bags are small bits you cant use in a kamado because it will clog the airflow..
> 
> I just stick to my Kettle for grilling and offset for roast/BBQ.
Click to expand...

I bought a Pit Boss kamado grill in August of last year and have found it to be the most versatile grill there is. Sure, there is a huge learning curve but once you get it figured out you can cook most anything. I've seared steaks at 650, cooked burgers, salmon, pork chops and chicken. My wife loves it because most of the time I cook entire meals on it. Also did an 18 hour brisket cook that was awesome. Yesterday I cooked baby back ribs at 225 for 6 hours and then bumped it up to 400 and baked macaroni and and baked beans. I did have to get a little creative but got 6 full racks of ribs on it. I love it.


----------



## Guest

I love my kamado joe, I had a Weber kettle that lasted probably a decade and felt the need to step up. Kamado style grills certainly have a learning curve but I've been steady kicking out ribs and other foods that are delicious. Once I got the temp control down that helped tremendously, where before I was overcooking pretty much everything. I can do low and slow or 600+ for seared steaks. As rockinar said i was drying food out when I started and figured out my grill grate temp was way off from what the dome said. My dome temp could be 400 but the grates where the food was would be almost 50-60 degrees hotter. 
With that said I still love my Weber genesis, something about the ease of grilling on it.


----------



## Guest

Rockinar said:


> LouisvilleGrubber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folk, folks. If you're going to spend a grand on a grill get a ceramic cooker. Big Green Egg or Komodo Joe...I'm not sure it matters. I love my green one. I'm 10 years in and just got my second one. Pics of the outdoor kitchen coming later when the yard is up to speed. 😏.
> 
> Everything from low and slow world class BBQ at 225 degrees to wood fired pizzas and better than steakhouse steaks at 700. If you're the type of petson that putters about in the yard worried about humid acid levels a BGE will suit you just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Kamado Joe. I sold it after 4 months. My opinion...they are "Jack of all trades, master of none". Its sweet spot seemed to be cooking stuff in the 350-400 range. It was terrible at grilling because there no space (only 18") and you can't grill indirect. Terrible at BBQ. It you attempt BBQ @ 225 the charcoal is just smoldering at those temps and gives a nasty flavor. If you crank up the heat the difuser plate puts out a bunch of radiant heat and dries out food on the bottom. Theres no winning.
> On top of that they require lump charcoal. Most of the bags are small bits you cant use in a kamado because it will clog the airflow..
> 
> I just stick to my Kettle for grilling and offset for roast/BBQ.
Click to expand...

You should have stuck it out a bit longer. I was on the fence of putting mine on Craigslist a month after I got it. I hated it cause I couldn't cook for nothing on it. I decided to give it some practice. You can do bbq at any temp 😜 that 225 stuff is a misnomer. It's basically a big kettle that holds its temps better which is nice in the winter time.


----------



## ForsheeMS

firefighter11 said:


> I love my kamado joe, I had a Weber kettle that lasted probably a decade and felt the need to step up. Kamado style grills certainly have a learning curve but I've been steady kicking out ribs and other foods that are delicious. Once I got the temp control down that helped tremendously, where before I was overcooking pretty much everything. I can do low and slow or 600+ for seared steaks. As rockinar said i was drying food out when I started and figured out my grill grate temp was way off from what the dome said. My dome temp could be 400 but the grates where the food was would be almost 50-60 degrees hotter.
> With that said I still love my Weber genesis, something about the ease of grilling on it.


I know the dome thermometer is way off. I bought a Thermoworks Smoke unit shortly after getting the kamado and it is great. Yesterday during my rib cook the Smoke showed grate temps between 225 to 237 for the entire 6 hours. My dome thermometer never went over 150. About an hour in I inserted the meat probe in through the top vent close to the dome thermometer and it verified it to be off by at least 75 degrees. I also have a Thermoworks Thermapen and it is a great tool for checking internal temps. No more guessing if that meat is cooked or not.


----------



## RayTL

I have a large Primo kamado and it's been great.


----------



## FATC1TY

I've got three BGE's and enjoy cooking anything on them.

I even use a wok in mine and make incredible stir frys or use steel plates for smash burgers.


----------



## Ware

RayTL said:


> I have a large Primo kamado and it's been great.


I love me some moink balls. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> RayTL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a large Primo kamado and it's been great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love me some moink balls. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Without me googling that.....what is a moink ball?


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Without me googling that.....what is a moink ball?


Uh, the most delicious thing ever?

There are some variations, but basically a beef (moo) meatball (I use the cheap frozen kind) wrapped in a piece of bacon (oink), skewered with a toothpick, sprinkled with your favorite rub, and thrown on the smoker until the bacon is crispy. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without me googling that.....what is a moink ball?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, the most delicious thing ever?
> 
> There are some variations, but basically a beef (moo) meatball (I use the cheap frozen kind) wrapped in a piece of bacon (oink), skewered with a toothpick, sprinkled with your favorite rub, and thrown on the smoker until the bacon is crispy. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Awesome! Something new to smoke this weekend :banana:


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Awesome! Something new to smoke this weekend :banana:


You won't be disappointed. I forgot to mention you can glaze them with a little sauce at the end. :thumbup:


----------



## RayTL

Ware said:


> RayTL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a large Primo kamado and it's been great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love me some moink balls. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Sooooo good! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Something new to smoke this weekend :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be disappointed. I forgot to mention you can glaze them with a little sauce at the end. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Alright, I've been wanting to make some of these. You might have just tipped me over to them.


----------



## Miggity

pennstater2005 said:


> ...I'm getting the Weber Performer Deluxe 22 Charcoal Grill. On board charcoal and two charcoal baskets that you light with propane so no more charcoal chimney...


I have used that exact grill for like 10 years. I love it. They made several improvements 2 or 3 years ago. The table is now metal instead of plastic. One thing I would change right away is the plastic lid holder rests. I found a metal spacer and washer in the hardware aisle to replace mine after I melted the originals (my fault). Apparently it was not engineered to withstand lump charcoal and forced air via a leaf blower for that 800F sear. Another nice upgrade for any Weber Kettle is this cast iron grate https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B007ZLIZU4/. The last thing to add is do not throw away your charcoal chimney. The charcoal baskets wear out faster and the chimney lights much faster using 75% less propane. The replacement grate I linked fits the chimney like a champ.


----------



## Rockinar

firefighter11 said:


> You should have stuck it out a bit longer. I was on the fence of putting mine on Craigslist a month after I got it. I hated it cause I couldn't cook for nothing on it. I decided to give it some practice. You can do bbq at any temp 😜 that 225 stuff is a misnomer. It's basically a big kettle that holds its temps better which is nice in the winter time.


Nah, Im glad i jumped ship. My Kettle can handle all my quick grilling needs, and my offset burns real wood resulting in the best Texas Style BBQ i can make, and has tons more space.

Neither are "set and forget" like a kamado, but I think the final product is superior. I only grill or BBQ about once a week, so the extra work thats required is not a big issues..

i dont do BBQ @225. Im just saying. If I was going to. It would not work out well. I do BBQ 250* to 300*


----------



## pennstater2005

Miggity said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm getting the Weber Performer Deluxe 22 Charcoal Grill. On board charcoal and two charcoal baskets that you light with propane so no more charcoal chimney...
> 
> 
> 
> I have used that exact grill for like 10 years. I love it. They made several improvements 2 or 3 years ago. The table is now metal instead of plastic. One thing I would change right away is the plastic lid holder rests. I found a metal spacer and washer in the hardware aisle to replace mine after I melted the originals (my fault). Apparently it was not engineered to withstand lump charcoal and forced air via a leaf blower for that 800F sear. Another nice upgrade for any Weber Kettle is this cast iron grate https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B007ZLIZU4/. The last thing to add is do not throw away your charcoal chimney. The charcoal baskets wear out faster and the chimney lights much faster using 75% less propane. The replacement grate I linked fits the chimney like a champ.
Click to expand...

Thank you. Very helpful info!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I have an old 27 inch KitchenAid from the early 2000's that is hooked the the natural gas line plus a vertical smoker and a 21 inch Weber Mastertouch. The Weber gets about 95% of the usage. I only break out the smoker when there is lots of meat to smoke and the KitchenAid is mainly used when I am too lazy to fire up a batch of coals.


----------



## LouisvilleGrubber

Rockinar said:


> LouisvilleGrubber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folk, folks. If you're going to spend a grand on a grill get a ceramic cooker. Big Green Egg or Komodo Joe...I'm not sure it matters. I love my green one. I'm 10 years in and just got my second one. Pics of the outdoor kitchen coming later when the yard is up to speed. 😏.
> 
> Everything from low and slow world class BBQ at 225 degrees to wood fired pizzas and better than steakhouse steaks at 700. If you're the type of petson that putters about in the yard worried about humid acid levels a BGE will suit you just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Kamado Joe. I sold it after 4 months. My opinion...they are "Jack of all trades, master of none". Its sweet spot seemed to be cooking stuff in the 350-400 range. It was terrible at grilling because there no space (only 18") and you can't grill indirect. Terrible at BBQ. It you attempt BBQ @ 225 the charcoal is just smoldering at those temps and gives a nasty flavor. If you crank up the heat the difuser plate puts out a bunch of radiant heat and dries out food on the bottom. Theres no winning.
> On top of that they require lump charcoal. Most of the bags are small bits you cant use in a kamado because it will clog the airflow..
> 
> I just stick to my Kettle for grilling and offset for roast/BBQ.
Click to expand...

Oh man... you quit too soon. It does take some mastery but I just smoked a 20 lb prime brisket that rivals or beats anything I've done on an offset. The only place the egg can't compete is volume although people get pretty creative with the grids.

Here's my Tuesday night chicken.


----------



## Cincinnati guy

Anyone have any experience with pellet grills!

https://greenmountaingrills.com/products/grills/daniel-boone-blk/


----------



## ForsheeMS

Cincinnati guy said:


> Anyone have any experience with pellet grills!
> 
> https://greenmountaingrills.com/products/grills/daniel-boone-blk/


My son just bought a Pit Boss pellet grill a few weeks ago. He has cooked whole chicken, burgers, and Boston Butts on it so far. The only one I've ate was the boston butt and it was very good. He seems to like it.


----------



## pennstater2005

And evidently when it comes to pellets you can get ones that aren't really the actual hardwoods but flavored with oils and such. Traeger does this from what I've read. The actual wood is either oak or alder and then flavored. You have to do research to make sure you are getting actual 100% flavored hardwood.

Pit Boss sells pellets that are 100% hardwood I use in my tube smoker are a mix of hickory, maple, and apple. They're very good and pretty cheap.


----------



## Shindoman

Here's my setup. Outdoor kitchen is on my build list for this winter. 
Pitmaker Safe (the Cadillac of upright pits)
Weber Kettle ( I have 2, one for the RV)
Alfresco Gas Grill (It will last forever)
Don't really use the gas grill that much, charcoal is king!


----------



## Davidbarton87

Blaz'n Grill works Grid Iron. Love it, we grill 3-7 times a week. Ive made Pizza, long smoke sessions, high heat searing, it does it all!


----------



## MarkAguglia

I've had my Weber kettle since last fall, love it!


----------



## STL

LouisvilleGrubber said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LouisvilleGrubber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folk, folks. If you're going to spend a grand on a grill get a ceramic cooker. Big Green Egg or Komodo Joe...I'm not sure it matters. I love my green one. I'm 10 years in and just got my second one. Pics of the outdoor kitchen coming later when the yard is up to speed. 😏.
> 
> Everything from low and slow world class BBQ at 225 degrees to wood fired pizzas and better than steakhouse steaks at 700. If you're the type of petson that putters about in the yard worried about humid acid levels a BGE will suit you just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Kamado Joe. I sold it after 4 months. My opinion...they are "Jack of all trades, master of none". Its sweet spot seemed to be cooking stuff in the 350-400 range. It was terrible at grilling because there no space (only 18") and you can't grill indirect. Terrible at BBQ. It you attempt BBQ @ 225 the charcoal is just smoldering at those temps and gives a nasty flavor. If you crank up the heat the difuser plate puts out a bunch of radiant heat and dries out food on the bottom. Theres no winning.
> On top of that they require lump charcoal. Most of the bags are small bits you cant use in a kamado because it will clog the airflow..
> 
> I just stick to my Kettle for grilling and offset for roast/BBQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man... you quit too soon. It does take some mastery but I just smoked a 20 lb prime brisket that rivals or beats anything I've done on an offset. The only place the egg can't compete is volume although people get pretty creative with the grids.
Click to expand...

Agreed that you may have quit too soon on ceramic. Although, I don't think that the Kamado Joe is the best representative of what a ceramic grill is capable of.

Sounds like you had a bag batch of lump charcoal too. Good hardwood lump is a mix of large, medium, and small pieces. It's also natural with nothing added. It doesn't produce nearly as much ash as briquettes, which makes it much easier to get into the 12+ hour range of smoking without having to tend the fire. It's good stuff if you buy right.

I have a Primo XL Oval and it definitely excels as a low temp smoker and is a great grill too. Best features are the thick ceramic, which helps retain moisture (no water pan needed) and makes maintaining low temps for a long time very easy, the oval shape, which is more conducive to cooking anything that isn't round, and the divided firebox, which let's you set it up direct and indirect at the same time if you want. I keep it in that configuration 95% of the time and it's still big enough to smoke 2 butts on the indirect side (more if you add racks). I've smoked for 18 hours without having to open the lid to add more charcoal. AND it's made in Georgia, USA!

Here's a link that illustrates all the different configurations and versatility.

http://askabutcher.proboards.com/thread/170/why-buy-primo-oval#


----------



## Rockinar

STL said:


> Agreed that you may have quit too soon on ceramic. Although, I don't think that the Kamado Joe is the best representative of what a ceramic grill is capable of.
> 
> Sounds like you had a bag batch of lump charcoal too. Good hardwood lump is a mix of large, medium, and small pieces. It's also natural with nothing added. It doesn't produce nearly as much ash as briquettes, which makes it much easier to get into the 12+ hour range of smoking without having to tend the fire. It's good stuff if you buy right.


 I got obsessed with cooking BBQ and upgraded to the offset cause my main interest is now BBQ. Not really general cooking or "grilling" anymore. I just do that on the Kettle now. The kamado was not up to the task. I actually love the art aspect of making BBQ, tending the fire and slaving over briskets for endless hours. I'm neck deep in this Texas BBQ craze. I just spent a day at the house of one of Austin's best pitmasters learning and having him show personally me how HE does brisket and ribs. I now also have Arnis Robbin of Evie Mae's BBQ (one of Texas top ten best) building me one of his trailer pits. Im way deep in this.....

If I did buy another ceramic cooker it would probably be a Primo. I never cooked on one but with my experience with the Kamado Joe I do think that Primo shape gives it a little more flexibility than a round shape.


----------



## STL

@Rockinar that's awesome! Keep doing whatever keeps you crazy. Post a pic of that trailer once you get it.


----------



## ForsheeMS

Rockinar said:


> I got obsessed with cooking BBQ and upgraded to the offset cause my main interest is now BBQ. Not really general cooking or "grilling" anymore. I just do that on the Kettle now. The kamado was not up to the task. I actually love the art aspect of making BBQ, tending the fire and slaving over briskets for endless hours. I'm neck deep in this Texas BBQ craze. I just spent a day at the house of one of Austin's best pitmasters learning and having him show personally me how HE does brisket and ribs. I now also have Arnis Robbin of Evie Mae's BBQ (one of Texas top ten best) building me one of his trailer pits. Im way deep in this.....
> 
> If I did buy another ceramic cooker it would probably be a Primo. I never cooked on one but with my experience with the Kamado Joe I do think that Primo shape gives it a little more flexibility than a round shape.


I can definitely see where a kamado isn't ideal if your mainly into low-n-slow style cooking. They can be quite finicky to get the temp dialed in. I've learned a lot of it is how you start the fire. I load mine up with lump sort of like a volcano and use a cotton ball soaked with denatured alcohol placed in a hole in the middle. Usually takes 2 hours to slowly get it up to temp. Using mostly large pieces of lump helps too. But even with all that you still have to babysit it just in case things get out of whack.

They are probably the most versatile grill out there when you don't have the space to keep multiple grills like me. For those of you that mainly grill at higher temps but occasionally want to do a low-n-slow it's perfect.


----------



## Rockinar

My fridge is loaded up with briskets, ribs and chicken. I barely have room for actual food. LOL.


----------



## pennstater2005

Rockinar said:


> My fridge is loaded up with briskets, ribs and chicken. I barely have room for actual food. LOL.


I see meat and beer. You're fine :lol:


----------



## NewLawnJon

I have a Green Mountain and I like it. I haven't found anything that I can't grill on it yet.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I use a Genesis, but it's natural gas and plumbed into the house gas line because I'm lazy.


----------



## tblood

I use a Wilmington Cape Fear Classic. It is completely stainless and super heavy. I can throw something on the grill and walk away without having to worry about flame ups or destroying the meat.


----------



## N LA Hacker




----------



## pennstater2005

N LA Hacker said:


>


Nice setup!


----------



## N LA Hacker

Thanks. I've got to install a venthood. That primo smokes out the whole porch.


----------



## pennstater2005

N LA Hacker said:


> Thanks. I've got to install a venthood. That primo smokes out the whole porch.


Yeah that would get a bit smoky I imagine. What exactly would that vent look like?


----------



## N LA Hacker

I want something like this, but may have to do more of a hanging type if I have to come down below the brick arch.


----------



## pennstater2005

N LA Hacker said:


> I want something like this, but may have to do more of a hanging type if I have to come down below the brick arch.


That will look nice for sure. Make sure you post in the grilling thread.


----------



## outdoorsmen

I got a weber performer and a weber gas grill, genesis 2 LX, and its enclosed on the bottom. Also have a masterbuilt electric smoker. I like it for smoking pork butts for pulled pork.


----------



## Stellar P

Anybody recommend custom grates?

I've got a 30" x 20" surface. The grates that I currently have aren't quite wide enough to cover the 20" width. They are slightly too short that if I push the grate all the way to the back end of the pit, the front end will fall into the coals. I've put up with it for too long and after plenty of frustration this year, I'm ready to do something about it. I do a lot of large cuts on the pit (brisket/butt/loin/ribs) so having the grates stay in place while flipping and adjusting is very important. I was considering getting (2) 30" pieces of metal to close the gap on both ends of the grate, but I just want something that is better constructed.


----------



## NewLawnJon

Stellar P said:


> Anybody recommend custom grates?
> 
> I've got a 30" x 20" surface. The grates that I currently have aren't quite wide enough to cover the 20" width. They are slightly too short that if I push the grate all the way to the back end of the pit, the front end will fall into the coals. I've put up with it for too long and after plenty of frustration this year, I'm ready to do something about it. I do a lot of large cuts on the pit (brisket/butt/loin/ribs) so having the grates stay in place while flipping and adjusting is very important. I was considering getting (2) 30" pieces of metal to close the gap on both ends of the grate, but I just want something that is better constructed.


I would look into grill grates and see if they have something in stock for your grill.


----------



## Stellar P

NewLawnJon said:


> Stellar P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody recommend custom grates?
> 
> I've got a 30" x 20" surface. The grates that I currently have aren't quite wide enough to cover the 20" width. They are slightly too short that if I push the grate all the way to the back end of the pit, the front end will fall into the coals. I've put up with it for too long and after plenty of frustration this year, I'm ready to do something about it. I do a lot of large cuts on the pit (brisket/butt/loin/ribs) so having the grates stay in place while flipping and adjusting is very important. I was considering getting (2) 30" pieces of metal to close the gap on both ends of the grate, but I just want something that is better constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> I would look into grill grates and see if they have something in stock for your grill.
Click to expand...

Yeah. Didn't get much love on my comment. I was just going to do some google-fu and jump down a rabbit hole.


----------



## NewLawnJon

Stellar P said:


> NewLawnJon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stellar P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody recommend custom grates?
> 
> I've got a 30" x 20" surface. The grates that I currently have aren't quite wide enough to cover the 20" width. They are slightly too short that if I push the grate all the way to the back end of the pit, the front end will fall into the coals. I've put up with it for too long and after plenty of frustration this year, I'm ready to do something about it. I do a lot of large cuts on the pit (brisket/butt/loin/ribs) so having the grates stay in place while flipping and adjusting is very important. I was considering getting (2) 30" pieces of metal to close the gap on both ends of the grate, but I just want something that is better constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> I would look into grill grates and see if they have something in stock for your grill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Didn't get much love on my comment. I was just going to do some google-fu and jump down a rabbit hole.
Click to expand...

It looks like grill grates makes them in a 20" size. 
https://www.grillgrate.com/sets-of-20-grillgrates/


----------



## Cjames1603

I have a vision ceramic (green egg type). It is the greatest investment I have made in a long time. THE most fantastic grill/smoker I have ever owned. I paired it with a bbq guru pit viper auto temp "keeper" and I never have to check temps on a smoker anymore.


----------



## William

So according to my wife I am ridiculous. I have a 30" Viking, a large bge and a cookshack sm025. They each have their purpose, and are great at each.


----------



## iFisch3224

William said:


> So according to my wife I am ridiculous. I have a 30" Viking, a large bge and a cookshack sm025. They each have their purpose, and are great at each.


Absolutely not. More the merrier! (if you have the space)


----------



## iFisch3224

Medium Big Green Egg here. Only cooking for one, or for my parents when they come over. It's more than plenty for one.

Been using a ceramic grill since I was an early teen. My father had a Japanese Kamado in the very early 90's, and is all I've ever seen around the house.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

For you guys with pellet grill experience, what pellet is the most neutral to use to minimize altering flavor?


----------



## iFisch3224

95mmrenegade said:


> For you guys with pellet grill experience, what pellet is the most neutral to use to minimize altering flavor?


Probably oak. Cherry and apple are also mild. I use wood chunks, so the principle is the same, and "I" find cherry wood to be a mellow smell/flavor.

Oak would be the more natural choice. And with pellets, I'd maybe mix up a "batch" up oak and cherry or oak and apple and experiment.


----------



## pennstater2005

iFisch3224 said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you guys with pellet grill experience, what pellet is the most neutral to use to minimize altering flavor?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably oak. Cherry and apple are also mild. I use wood chunks, so the principle is the same, and "I" find cherry wood to be a mellow smell/flavor.
> 
> Oak would be the more natural choice.
Click to expand...

Agreed. Alder is super mild as well.


----------



## iFisch3224

pennstater2005 said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you guys with pellet grill experience, what pellet is the most neutral to use to minimize altering flavor?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably oak. Cherry and apple are also mild. I use wood chunks, so the principle is the same, and "I" find cherry wood to be a mellow smell/flavor.
> 
> Oak would be the more natural choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. Alder is super mild as well.
Click to expand...

Yes Alder is - and might be less common, especially in pellet form. I wouldn't go out of my way to order it, unless I was ordering a larger order.


----------



## NewLawnJon

95mmrenegade said:


> For you guys with pellet grill experience, what pellet is the most neutral to use to minimize altering flavor?


The majority of the pellets out their are a majority oak and a small amount of flavor wood. If you want a mild flavor go with oak, if you want a mix that can be used on everything do a cherry, maple, and hickory.

The other thing that affects the smoke flavor is going to be temperature. The lower the cooking temps the higher the smoke flavor.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Stellar P said:


> Anybody recommend custom grates?


Another vote for Grill Grates. I had them cut to a custom length, and don't really care to ever go back to standard grates.


----------



## iFisch3224

dfw_pilot said:


> Stellar P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody recommend custom grates?
> 
> 
> 
> Another vote for Grill Grates. I had them cut to a custom length, and don't really care to ever go back to standard grates.
Click to expand...

Agreed. Excellent product. Have a pair on my Weber, that I leave at my parents house when I'm visitng I have something decent to use.


----------



## N LA Hacker

This is too good of a deal to pass up, right?


----------



## Stellar P

NewLawnJon said:


> Stellar P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody recommend custom grates?
> 
> I've got a 30" x 20" surface. The grates that I currently have aren't quite wide enough to cover the 20" width. They are slightly too short that if I push the grate all the way to the back end of the pit, the front end will fall into the coals. I've put up with it for too long and after plenty of frustration this year, I'm ready to do something about it. I do a lot of large cuts on the pit (brisket/butt/loin/ribs) so having the grates stay in place while flipping and adjusting is very important. I was considering getting (2) 30" pieces of metal to close the gap on both ends of the grate, but I just want something that is better constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> I would look into grill grates and see if they have something in stock for your grill.
Click to expand...

I didn't know "grill grates" were a specific product, I thought you were answering generically. Definitely going to look into those. Thanks for the link.



N LA Hacker said:


> This is too good of a deal to pass up, right?


Cut the legs off, turn it upside down and bury it in the ground as a fire pit. Tell them that you'll haul it away for the $50.00 :lol:


----------



## ctrav

I have a Coyote built (came with the house) and a Weber Smoky Mountain (WSM). Most of my cooking is done on the Coyote but the WSM is awesome for ribs, butts and brisket.





I grill as often as possible and have a beer can chicken on now!


----------



## Shindoman

ctrav said:


> I have a Coyote built (came with the house) and a Weber Smoky Mountain (WSM). Most of my cooking is done on the Coyote but the WSM is awesome for ribs, butts and brisket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grill as often as possible and have a beer can chicken on now!


WSM is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Ware

Shindoman said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Coyote built (came with the house) and a Weber Smoky Mountain (WSM). Most of my cooking is done on the Coyote but the WSM is awesome for ribs, butts and brisket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grill as often as possible and have a beer can chicken on now!
> 
> 
> 
> WSM is a beautiful thing.
Click to expand...

+1

Dollar for dollar, it's hard to beat a WSM.


----------



## jayhawk

Ware, did you mention your duzenberg of a pellet grill? (It's not a 30 guage traeger)


----------



## Ware

jayhawk said:


> Ware, did you mention your duzenberg of a pellet grill? (It's not a 30 guage traeger)


 :lol:

It does weigh over 400lbs dry. Specs


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware, did you mention your duzenberg of a pellet grill? (It's not a 30 guage traeger)
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> It does weigh over 400lbs dry. Specs
Click to expand...

I have heard of this grill once before. That is serious equipment!


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> I have heard of this grill once before. That is serious equipment!


I like it a lot, and that it is made in Kansas, USA. :thumbsup:


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard of this grill once before. That is serious equipment!
> 
> 
> 
> I like it a lot, and that it is made in Kansas, USA. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

I just spent 45 min looking at them online and looking for built-in configurations. Thanks Mr!!


----------



## dfw_pilot

@ctrav, the TLF rabbit hole goes very, very deep.


----------

